# Lost Code of my Black& White 2 game



## airborn1 (May 11, 2008)

I have a game from the EA games, I purchased a collection box of games.
I lost the code with manual & box. :upset:
Is there a way that I can still recover my game's code, the CDs still have their product number. 
If you can help me please please please do so, if you know a web site for that inlcude it please. :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Sorry, but we can't help you with that. It's against the forum rules.



> ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with software pirating, hacking, password cracking and keystroke recording software. Furthermore we will not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

only advise i can offer.if ya got the box with a bar code on it email EA,and see if they will help.other than that we can offer no help as fore mentioned.


----------

